# Paypal alternative with buyer protection?



## abcde12345 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm recently about to buy a camera from a private buyer. However, paypal doesn't seem to work for me. It keeps saying my payment can't be done now. Does anyone have any other recommendation for me?


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 12, 2013)

COD. I always prefer this type of transaction.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm recently about to buy a camera from a private buyer. However, paypal doesn't seem to work for me. It keeps saying my payment can't be done now. Does anyone have any other recommendation for me?


About contact paypal...


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 12, 2013)

About contact paypal?


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 12, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> COD. I always prefer this type of transaction.


Problem with that is you can't claim back your money if there's fraud and stuff like that. =/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm recently about to buy a camera from a private buyer. However, paypal doesn't seem to work for me. It keeps saying my payment can't be done now. Does anyone have any other recommendation for me?


 
Paypal has some complex rules for buyer protection, and you may find yourself with nothing, since scammers understand the rules and how to avoid them very well.

This is a Canadian Website, so we assume you are in Canada? USA?? Different countries may have different solutions.

Its hard to help someone who doesn't say where they are located.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 12, 2013)

I have had a number of Nigirian buyers on stuff that I have sold over the Norwegian ebay alternative. The same buyer comes back on watches, cameras, bikes you name it. They always want the transactions done with paypal. They are obviously not interested in buying (as in paying) anything, so they must have found loopholes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I have had a number of Nigirian buyers on stuff that I have sold over the Norwegian ebay alternative. The same buyer comes back on watches, cameras, bikes you name it. They always want the transactions done with paypal. They are obviously not interested in buying (as in paying) anything, so they must have found loopholes.


 
They typically hijack paypal accounts, and a lot of ebay users have the same password on both, so they use a stolen account, and have it shipped to a drop site, where it is forwarded to the thief. When the account owner notices his money missing, they just move to another stolen account. If the seller followed the complex rules and ships to the confirmed address with signature confirmation, etc, he will eventually get his money back.

Usually, the drop shipper is someone who was duped and is paying for the forwarding and believes he will get repaid plus a bonus. He'll get nothing but a visit from the Police, and lose a lot of money..


----------

